# Are you a 10 percenter?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/913853/16

This is a paid article to read but experts state 9 out of 10 in the US would die if an EMP occurred. So are you a ten percenter?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Depending of course on what they used to cause the EMP and were it hits. Should EMP turn everything off, we will get by ,eat well and sleep better with the lights off.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

NOPE, the buzzards, raccoons and opossums would have me for lunch. [I always try to tell myself the truth, even when it is damning to myself.]


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I will last longer than most and not as long as some.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I, for one, will relish the fact that after an EMP, there won't be any

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM THUMPY THUMPY THUMP BOOOOOOOOOOM THUMP THUMP THUMPY THUMP BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
BOOOOOOOM THUMP THUMP THUMPY BOOOOOOOOOOM THUMPY THUMPY THUMP BOOOOOOOOOOM THUMP THUMP THUMPY THUMP BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM THUMP BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM THUMP THUMP THUMPY THUMP BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
**OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
*

car stereos any more.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I, for one, will relish the fact that after an EMP, there won't be any
> 
> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM THUMPY THUMPY THUMP BOOOOOOOOOOM THUMP THUMP THUMPY THUMP BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
> BOOOOOOOM THUMP THUMP THUMPY BOOOOOOOOOOM THUMPY THUMPY THUMP BOOOOOOOOOOM THUMP THUMP THUMPY THUMP BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM THUMP BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM THUMP THUMP THUMPY THUMP BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...


And they need to stay off your lawn too!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

It's a good possibility,, that's a yes


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> And they need to stay off your lawn too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


'Round here, they can be in the next zip code and I'll still hear them.

Sent from MyOuthouse using ToiletPaper


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

An EMP would be THE worst thing that could happen to this country. Period!!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't know, but I am willing to find out.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't worry even a little bit about an EMP, I've posted before the whole world would go dark. Most here no of it, MAD, mutually assured destruction. Not that I am prepared for it, why worry about something you have no control over, everyone will be in the same boat.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> I don't worry even a little bit about an EMP, I've posted before the whole world would go dark. Most here no of it, MAD, mutually assured destruction. Not that I am prepared for it, why worry about something you have no control over, everyone will be in the same boat.


No, we won't. You may drift around in your cobbled-together raft, but I'll try not to plow you over by when I go by on my well-stocked barge.

We may not be able to prevent an EMP, but we damned sure have control over what resources we'll have available to us after it.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

If it happens tomorrow, I probably will be ok. If it happens in one year, I KNOW I will be alright.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Maybe. There are so many variables it's impossible to know, and a lot would come down to luck. Medical issues unforeseen that would normally be minor could be fatal, still have 
an appendix? It could kill you under those circumstance. Planes falling from the sky would take out some. Barring the unknown, probably.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Would be best to set off an EMP the first week of December. Just as winter hits hard. So enjoy the summer nothing will happen for a few months.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think some of have forgotten that an EMP would shut down very improtant manufacturing. Medications would be gone in a matter of a day or 2. Diabetics would last about 2 weeks to 30 days without insulin or similar meds. Heart patients might last a little longer depending on when they refilled a prescription. The missing med that scares me the most are the drugs necessary to control the real whacked out nut jobs. Then of course they are the prisons and jails that would most likely be abandoned by their guards. It will not be an easy time.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paraquack said:


> I think some of have forgotten that an EMP *may* shut down very improtant manufacturing............


Fify. EMPs don't destroy EVERYTHING electronic and electrical.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I predict that following an EMP there will be a lot of Boom Booms, but not from stero systems from low-rider cars being driven by headband wearing gang bangers. Should be interesting.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Seems the military has some concerns about it. If they are worried, maybe we should worry. Grid down, by any means, is in my top 3,

https://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/201...o-base-in-unannounced-exercise/9661556212614/


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I sometimes wonder how an EMP would affect my country differently from the USA. At least heating the house would not be a problem in here. 
There are some people that I believe would not even notice the power going down. In the far north/northeast of the country, there are still places that have no electricity, those folks would eventually far better than the ones that live stacked up in the big cities. A few days without potable water supplies would cause major outbreaks of diseases. In a month or two most poeple would be dead. 
I do have supplies for some time, and a nice productive garden, but water would eventually become a problem. 
My main goal is to move back to the country, in a property with a reliable water source. The farther away from the city and main roads, the better


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I worried about this so much after reading one second after that my wife hated my drills on how long it took to gather our bags and get to the boat by foot and clear the golden Gate with no power. BTW 41 minutes was our best time when we lived in SF. I could only hope the SF audience would sit around an wonder when PG&E when come back on.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Seems the military has some concerns about it. If they are worried, maybe we should worry. Grid down, by any means, is in my top 3,
> 
> https://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/201...o-base-in-unannounced-exercise/9661556212614/


The GRID can get hacked but the EMP goes way beyond that. In a GRID down there are still lots of power options but far less in an EMP but I know you know that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I strongly suspect that I am.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I've been (falsely) accused of being a 1%er, but I've never been associated with with the wheels and cogs of governmental power.

If I am a 10 percenter, it would nice if they informed me. Heck, I get updates from the Readers Digest...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I, for one, will relish the fact that after an EMP, there won't be any
> *BOOOOOM BOOOOOOM THUMP THUMP THUMPY THUMP BOOOOOM THUMP THUMPY BOOOOOOM THUMPY THUMPY THUMP BOOOM THUMP THUMPY THUMP BOOOOOOOOM THUMP THUMP BOOOOO**M!*
> car stereos any more.


Nope, that would come to a screeching halt! And there is a bonus, it will be OK to open fire on them, anywhere that you are in earshot of that crap.
When they can be heard for a mile away, they will make pretty easy pickin's. You just set up your rifle where you want it and wait.:armata_PDT_25:



Sasquatch said:


> And they need to stay off your lawn too!
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


YEAH! Get the heck offa my lawn! Or I will put a .45 right into them! [There will relaxed rules of engagement after the A Bombs fall. It will go downhill pretty quick, so I will just shoot first!]​


Tango2X said:


> An EMP would be THE worst thing that could happen to this country. Period!!


No, when the bombs keep coming, it will get a whole lot worse; because some of them will hit the ground, and the fallout will be as deadly as it gets. That crap will kill everything that it touches.



Go2ndAmend said:


> I predict that following an EMP there will be a lot of Boom Booms, but not from stero systems from low-rider cars being driven by headband wearing gang bangers. Should be interesting.


Shoot 'em, that is my policy, so any gangsters had better be careful. They ain't the only ones that will shoot to kill.



Yavanna said:


> I sometimes wonder how an EMP would affect my country differently from the USA. At least heating the house would not be a problem in here.
> There are some people that I believe would not even notice the power going down. In the far north/northeast of the country, there are still places that have no electricity, those folks would eventually far better than the ones that live stacked up in the big cities. A few days without potable water supplies would cause major outbreaks of diseases. In a month or two most poeple would be dead.
> 
> I do have supplies for some time, and a nice productive garden, but water would eventually become a problem.
> My main goal is to move back to the country, in a property with a reliable water source. The farther away from the city and main roads, the better


They will notice it here, that is a certainty, and it will be scary to be an American then. The savages will vent their fury on anything that moves. 
Some of the people here are borderline psychopaths anyway; and any widespread devastation or emergency, would put them over the edge.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I dunno. I've got food and firearms. Some water, pain in the neck plans for procuring more water. Winter will be hard here. But then God helps those who help themselves. Isn't that in the bible? :tango_face_grin: If he wants me around, I'll do my best to assist Him with that. On the other hand, if someone decides to torch my house and God permits me to be toasted, who am I to argue? He's God.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I will last longer than most and not as long as some.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good answer Squatch.


----------

